# African Dwarf Frog Red Bump on Nose



## kcelsi (Apr 18, 2016)

I don't have a dart frog, but I thought maybe someone could here could help me out. I've had an ADF for a couple of weeks. The other day I noticed a red bump on his nose. It seems to have gotten worse today. Do you know what this is and if it can be treated. Should I take him to the vet?

Here is a photo of it:










Thank you!


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

treat with furan 2 same as for fish. This will take care of gram positive bacteria, gram negative bacteria, and fungus. It is Nitrofurazone and Furazolidone.


----------



## kcelsi (Apr 18, 2016)

I'll try that. Thank you!!


----------



## kcelsi (Apr 18, 2016)

I have been treating with the Furan-2 and the redness looks a little better, but the frog has a lessened appetite. Could this be a side effect of the treatment?


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

kcelsi said:


> I have been treating with the Furan-2 and the redness looks a little better, but the frog has a lessened appetite. Could this be a side effect of the treatment?


Probably. Treat as per instructions on the med. After finished treating do a large water change and or add carbon or charcoal to your filter.


----------

